

CentOS 5.5 released - Uncle_Sam
http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS5.5

======
invisible
Here's a link to the repository to see versions of the packages:
<http://mirror.centos.org/centos-5/5/os/SRPMS/>

It's a shame PHP is still 5.1 without using the CentOS-Testing repository.

~~~
patrickgzill
That is not a bug, it is a feature... CentOS tracks Red Hat Enterprise Linux -
since RHEL 5 doesn't have a newer PHP, CentOS 5 won't either.

However there are lots of RPM sources that will get you newer PHP etc. if you
don't care about exactly-RHEL compatibility. E.g., the DAG rpm repository:
<http://dag.wieers.com/rpm/FAQ.php#A1>

~~~
stevenwei
I wonder how many people here would actually benefit from running CentOS. The
first thing I need to do on a new CentOS machine is install newer versions of
PHP, Python, and Ruby. It's kind of becoming a pain in the ass.

~~~
petercooper
I use CentOS and I like it because I get both the underlying structure and
packages of RHEL but it doesn't get in your way (as Ubuntu or Debian try to)
when you want to step off the beaten track and do things by hand. In Debian-
based distros, not using the package manager feels like heresy.

~~~
thristian
On the other hand, with CentOS you _have_ to step off the beaten track and do
things by hand more frequently - for example, where CentOS comes with Exactly
One Python Version, and everything Python-related is packaged against it,
Debian comes with multiple Python versions, and anything Python-related you
install automatically gets set up to work with whatever (compatible) Python
versions you have installed.

